# Texas Beach Ride April 21, 2007



## ripleyb

Hello everyone,

A group of us utility vehicle riders (mules, rangers, rhinos, etc) have put together a Texas beach ride from High Island to Sea Rim State Park for the April 21st 2007 weekend. Some are camping overnight, some not. We will probably set up a base camp right past the HW 87 barricades in HI and have a play weekend. This is a little used stretch of beach with some of the best surf fishing and shell collecting around. We would like to extend a warm welcome to anyone interested in joining us for some great fun and it would provide an excellent opportunity to meet some fellow RUV owners.

Most will show up Saturday morning and set up a gathering area. Some are coming up Friday the 20th. We have already notified local authorities of our ride and have the go ahead from them.

For more information, feel free to check out our thread at www.utilityoffroad.com in the "Mule Tech and Mods" forum. Here is a quick link direct to the thread: http://utilityoffroad.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11238

We are looking forward to a great turnout. Hope to hear back from you guys and gals.


----------



## texacajun

Sounds like a blast bro....do you have to have a RUV to go? Or can ya just show up to visit and mingle??? Sounds like a good time. 

Mike


----------



## ripleyb

Mike, just show up, we'll find room for you and I'll buy you a cold Miller Lite.


----------



## texacajun

ripleyb said:


> Mike, just show up, we'll find room for you and I'll buy you a cold Miller Lite.


Free Miller Lite...cold.....you have a date my friend!!! lol I'll try and find someone to take my on call. Lookin forward to being there ifn I can.

Mike


----------



## Joe Hearne

It should be a blast. If anybody wants to go that is not a Mule, Ranger, Rhino....owner thats fine too. Trucks and jeeps make it down there all the time too. Iv never seen anybody even try, muchless make it pulling something like a 25ft travel trailer so i wouldnt suggest trying that. You can bring those to the trail head at High Island beach area, or if you know the area pretty well, you can come in from SabinePass and park on McFaddin beach. You can camp there and then head on down the beach back towards HighIsland in your truck, jeep,Mule, Ranger... and meet up with us. Should be a great time for all. Hey Rip, good post man. Im glad you reminded me about this site. Iv been a member for a couple of years but just forgot how Cool 2CoolFishing was.


----------



## donbmt

Hey Joe, didn't I tell you about this site at Cannatella's beach cabin a couple of years ago? My wife went to school with you, Anne Carson?


Y'all be sure and steer clear of the nudies on your beach run!


----------



## Joe Hearne

Yes!!! Hey Don, its good to hear from you again. Thats when I caught that 44inch red you saw the pics of on my dig. camera that night. You told me about this site that night. That I should post the story about how I swam the bait out 200yds against a rip tide and barely made it back in. Sat down , gulping air, cracked a Bud and BAM!!! Bull on the line!! I got on as soon as I got home the next day. I didnt know how to dn load pics then , so i couldnt put that Hawg(Bull Red) pic on here. I know how to dn load now and will post pics as they come avail. Man, its good to hear frm you. Hows (I almost typed Juli) Anne doing?. Do you have a Mule or any simalar vhckl? Yall should come with us. Its gona be a blast. Call me 729-9064. or [email protected]


----------



## ripleyb

Anyone from 2 cool plan on making this ride? It's going to be a lot of fun. Keep checking back as the date gets near, we'll post updates of our plans.


----------



## Joe Hearne

GETTING READY!!!


----------



## ripleyb

3 more weeks till the beach ride. It's gonna be a blast. We hope to have a great turnout and looking forward to meeting new friends.


----------



## ripleyb

*Change of location, same date.*

We have changed locations for our beach ride. This is a much nicer stretch of beach and more user friendly. We will be setting up a base camp closer to the Bolivar ferry landing area of the beach (at Loop 108) and will be riding to Crystal beach and back on the UTV's. Here is a map to get to the new location. The date is the same April 21st, will be meeting around 9:00 am to set up camps. Hope to see a great turnout!


----------



## ripleyb

*Remember Change of Location*

One more week till the ride. Try to let us know if you plan on being there so we can look for you. Please note the location change. Camp area will be on the free parking section of beach off Rettilon road (at the Loop 108 sign) and we will ride approximately 10 miles to Crystal Beach and back. Here's a link for more info and pictures. Hope to see you there.

http://utilityoffroad.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11238


----------



## ripleyb

The ride is this weekend. A group of us will be there on Friday to get an early start. Hope to see you there.


----------



## ripleyb

We had a wonderful beach ride and met lots of new friends. Here's a link to some pictures we took. The weather was picture perfect. We hope to have another ride very soon.

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p128/ripleyb/Texas%20Beach%20Ride%202007/


----------



## texacajun

Rip-

Looks like ya'll had a good time. Wish I coulda made it, but I'm at the same place we last talked....at work. Hadn't had a day off yet!!! 

Maybe I can catcha next time. 


Mike


----------

